# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  αναγνώριση κόμβου

## proteasdev

Ο κάτοχος της ωραιότατης αυτής ταράτσας (βλ. συννημένο) ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μήπως βγάλουμε ένα υπέροχο link !

Έχουμε εξαίρετη οπτική !

----------


## boltorman

Το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι πανεμορφη η θεα  :: 
Ζηλευοοοοοοοο

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

highfredom #15038

----------


## compiler

Τι link ? Πέτα του ενα utp απο την δικιά σου στην δικιά του !
Δίπλα είστε !

----------


## proteasdev

> Τι link ? Πέτα του ενα utp απο την δικιά σου στην δικιά του !
> Δίπλα είστε !



Δεν αντιλέγω, κάτσε να απαντήσει όμως ο άνθρωπος κιόλας ..

----------


## compiler

Βρέ πέτα εσυ την κουλούρα απέναντι και δεστης επάνω και ενα σημείωμα που θα γράφει
"Παρακαλώ συνδεστε την στο switch σας"
Μην ειμαστε και αγενείς ... !  ::   ::  

Παντως το να έχεις ατομο σε αυτή την απόσταση και να μην το ξέρεις κιόλας ... Ειναι τύχη !
Και απο την αποψη οτι δεν θα μπείτε σε εξοδα με πιατα κάρτες κλπ κλπ κλπ ...

Αντε να μεγαλώσει το awmn να εχει κόμβο κάθε μερικα μέτρα να πετάμε ενα utp και μετά θα εχουμε διπλή ερμηνεία στο awmn ...

Athens Wireless - Wired Metropolitan Network  ::

----------


## septic

τασουλα..... αμολα καλουμπα....
ετσι...ετσι...  ::   :: 
τα ασυρματα λινκς ειναι για τους αργοσχολους...
δωσε καλωδιο και παρτου τα kbytes...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## proteasdev

> Βρέ πέτα εσυ την κουλούρα απέναντι και δεστης επάνω και ενα σημείωμα που θα γράφει
> "Παρακαλώ συνδεστε την στο switch σας"
> Μην ειμαστε και αγενείς ... !   
> 
> Παντως το να έχεις ατομο σε αυτή την απόσταση και να μην το ξέρεις κιόλας ... Ειναι τύχη !
> Και απο την αποψη οτι δεν θα μπείτε σε εξοδα με πιατα κάρτες κλπ κλπ κλπ ...
> 
> Αντε να μεγαλώσει το awmn να εχει κόμβο κάθε μερικα μέτρα να πετάμε ενα utp και μετά θα εχουμε διπλή ερμηνεία στο awmn ...
> 
> Athens Wireless - Wired Metropolitan Network


Ε, σιγά μην γράψω και :

"Σε περίπτωση που δεν θέλετε να το βάλετε στο switch σας τραβήξτε μερικές φορές με τις τελευταίες πιο γρήγορα" !! αχαχαχαχα...

Βρε ο άνθρωπος μπορεί να μην θέλει να γίνει κόμβος και να είναι ευτυχισμένος και ως client.
Οπότε αναμονή... all good things come to those who wait.

----------


## compiler

Αυτή η δημοκρατία μας εχει καταστρέψει !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## proteasdev

μμ... τον κάτοχο της ταράτσας και του πιάτου δεν βλέπω να απαντάει όμως τώρα και 15 ημέρες σχεδόν....

----------


## papashark

> μμ... τον κάτοχο της ταράτσας και του πιάτου δεν βλέπω να απαντάει όμως τώρα και 15 ημέρες σχεδόν....


Eδώ δεν έπιασε να κάνει καταχώρηση στο wind, σιγά μην διαβάζει το φόρουμ...

Ρίχτου σημείωμα στην πόρτα, φτιάξε και ένα φάκελο να λέει awmn επάνω και βουρ.

Αν και υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μην έχει καν σχέσει με awmn

----------


## proteasdev

Η πληροφορία που έχω μέχρι τώρα απο άλλο μέλος του AWMN με το οποίο επικοινώνησε είναι ότι είναι client. Και του έστειλα και pm (δεν έχει διαβαστεί ακόμα)

Για να έχει όμως username εδώ, ε, κάποια στιγμή θα μπεί.

----------


## compiler

Πέτα ενα καλώδιο απέναντι. Πετάξου μέχρι την ταράτσα του. Κουμπωσέ το. Και ετοιμος !
Φαντάσου την φάτσα του οταν θα πάει στην ταράτσα και θα βρεί και ενα καλώδιο στο switch απο απέναντι ! Θα πηδήξει μιλάμε ! χαχαχαχα  ::

----------


## proteasdev

> Πέτα ενα καλώδιο απέναντι. Πετάξου μέχρι την ταράτσα του. Κουμπωσέ το. Και ετοιμος !
> Φαντάσου την φάτσα του οταν θα πάει στην ταράτσα και θα βρεί και ενα καλώδιο στο switch απο απέναντι ! Θα πηδήξει μιλάμε ! χαχαχαχα



Η με τον Spiderman με μπερδεύεις ή με τον DareDevil !!

----------


## ice

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

